# Winter Storms now to get names like Hurricanes!



## wa-loaf (Oct 2, 2012)

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...er-storms-to-be-named-by-weather-channel?lite


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 2, 2012)

They have been naming snow storms in Connecticut for years! Blizzard of 78' was called Larry and the snowtober storm last year was Alfred!


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2012)

Is that just in Connecticut? They have their own naming system?


----------



## Nick (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds from the link like it's just The Weather Channel naming them. Hurricanes are named by NOAA, aren't they?


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> Is that just in Connecticut? They have their own naming system?



Yup! The local news media did to "hype" some of these storms up.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2012)

I name my dumps, too!!!!!


Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 2, 2012)

I think they just ripped off FIS... :lol:

At least FIS can say they did it first. And they had names that were relevant instead of picked from the random funky drawer.

But let's face it, this is just a way for the channel to draw ratings. Giving a storm a name makes it more significant and noteworthy regardless of the actual effect of the storm. It'll give them something to hype up, get people watching more, and get them more advertising dollars. Makes sense from a business stand point.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2012)

A name equals more *hype and panic*.

More hype and panic equals* better ratings*.

Better ratings equals increased *$$$$$$*.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't wait until "Athena" hits...


----------



## Abubob (Oct 12, 2012)

First winter storm named by Open Snow:

http://opensnow.com/blog/2012/10/opensnow-com-names-first-winter-storm/


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 13, 2012)

Dont know where else to post this and didnt want to start a thread so here goes....

There was a year in the late 90s in Vermont 1997 or 1998 when (unless I've gone insane) I recall great skiing right before or right after Thanksgiving.  

There was a big storm early and I remember skiing at Sterling (cant remember if Madonna + Morse were open) in a few feet of snow on some crazy date between around November 17th or November 25th.  Can anyone fill in the blanks for my poor memory?


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 14, 2012)

I was living outside of New England through the 90's but the best I could find was that both Novembers of 1996 and 1997 showed just over a foot of snowfall in Burlington VT (~14-15"), so either of those years may have been it.  I'm still digging through Albany NY data but they're showing 1997 as one of their top snowiest Novembers (11.8").


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 14, 2012)

^  Thanks for looking, I guess the mystery continues.  I didn't move to Vermont until 1997, so it was either 97 or 98 (I'm thinking 97).  I wish there was a database where you could just go and "BOOM" pull daily data from Mt. Mansfield.

The reason this came up is my gf was reading the new ski mag and excited to go skiing and asked if I thought the mountains would be open by the time we go up to Vermont to her folks for Thanksgiving next month.

  Obviously the skiing is normally either not open or crappy that time of year, but I was telling her about that one year in the late 90s where I remember skiing *legitimately sweet powder at Smuggs in November* :lol:  So I went to look to see how early/late it was in the month, but came up empty.  Part of the problem is the internet was an infant back then in the dark ages!


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess this is the first -- Athena

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/noreaster-post-sandy-20121105


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> I guess this is the first -- Athena
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/noreaster-post-sandy-20121105





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
That one of my cousin name.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 7, 2012)

Abubob said:


> First winter storm named by Open Snow:
> 
> http://opensnow.com/blog/2012/10/opensnow-com-names-first-winter-storm/





WoodCore said:


> Yup! The local news media did to "hype" some of these storms up.



Don't believe the hype!!!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 11, 2013)

Jove, Iago and Helen were complete jokes


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2013)

Next up rain storms


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Feb 11, 2013)

Watch out for winter frost Jack


----------

